# Any follow up from poster TimeIsOnMySide?



## georgel316000 (Nov 3, 2021)

I just finished, again, reading TimeIsOnMySide's post......
*My wife is planning on leaving me, she doesn't know i know*
My wife is planning on leaving me, she doesn't know.... His post was very riveting to read. He spoke very highly of Elegirl who helped him a great deal. Has TimeIsOnMySide ever gave an update since? I cannot find it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Listed as banned so probably not.


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

Turns out i actually know him. I've posted about it on here before.

Haven't talked to him since.....idk....the days of COVID chaos I think. 

He is remarried. Very happy.


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

Do you have any information about his ex, 

did she get along with the kids?

ex's actions are untenable, but I thought she'd hurt herself.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

@georgel316000
Per @GoldenR, this is how the ban came out. And to @bygone, Golden said that she wasn't remarried, dating and working at a groceries store (as of 2019).




GoldenR said:


> So my original post made me realize I hadn't talked to my friend in a while (the one whose W cheated on him) . I texted him yesterday afternoon...told him I had mentioned him on an anonymous forum that dealt with infidelity and it made me realize we hadn't talked in over 6 months. He lives a little under 2 hrs away so we have to make an effort to stay connected. Asked him how he was doing.
> 
> He called me a few minutes later. Asked me which forum. I told him.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

Yes...my wife is still friends with her. She never hurt herself. And still has never dated again. 

Her and the kids have repaired the relationship, but there's still some tension with the oldest who will forever be pissed that mom ****ed up all future holidays and get togethers. That relationship will probably never get back to normal. 

I mentioned this in an old post...TIOMS got banned bc they didn't believe the polygraph test his ex took. Her dad was super pissed that she cheated and paid the company over $2K to ask more than 3 questions, which I guess made the powers that be here think he was a fake.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

So I have seen you both here and at SI. You actually know this guy? Because I remember specifically reading this thread and thinking there was no way it was real. It literally reads like a "red meat for the CWI crowd" type of thread...too perfect, too neat, too clean, too much happening that seemed larger than life, too much punishment for the WW, the slow drip of each update, etc.



GoldenR said:


> Yes...my wife is still friends with her. She never hurt herself. And still has never dated again.
> 
> Her and the kids have repaired the relationship, but there's still some tension with the oldest who will forever be pissed that mom ****ed up all future holidays and get togethers. That relationship will probably never get back to normal.
> 
> I mentioned this in an old post...TIOMS got banned bc they didn't believe the polygraph test his ex took. Her dad was super pissed that she cheated and paid the company over $2K to ask more than 3 questions, which I guess made the powers that be here think he was a fake.


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

Thank you and your wife.

Glad to hear that ex didn't hurt herself.

The relationship left deep scars on all of them.

they all mourn their loss.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

I skimmed the thread. If it's true, it's true. Still, teasing parts to his unfortunate story, as if he wants it to be entertainment for the masses, is very strange indeed. Like some carnival barker. Maybe it was an attempt at humor in order to keep sanity? Whatever the reason, it's off-putting.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

And it gave off serious troll vibes.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

So, you guys, @OddOne & @Openminded, do you think that @GoldenR is also lying, and making things up?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Rob_1 said:


> So, you guys, @OddOne & @Openminded, do you think that @GoldenR is also lying, and making things up?


I don’t. But the thread seemed suspect.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> So, you guys, @OddOne & @Openminded, do you think that @GoldenR is also lying, and making things up?


No. But think it's understandable that there will always be strong doubts, even outright disbelief, over the authenticity of the OP's story, no matter who vouches for it.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

Actually, I do wonder if it may not be possible, perhaps through GoldenR (if he's willing and the mods/admins will allow and they themselves believe GoldenR), for TimeIsOnMySide to finish his story. Ultimately, what the mods/admins believe is far more important than what I or anyone else believes on this matter.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Openminded said:


> Listed as banned so probably not.


Without seeing anything of his that might have been removed, I do see that he is a BS, and as things are around here, seems alot of BS's are getting ran off this board lately(even though I realize the thread in question dates back to 2016). I'll have to read more to see what kind of crap he was given.

EDIT: Just read through as much of it as I could, doesn't seem to be a case of people bagging on him at all, in fact everyone pretty much supported him.

So I know this was a few years back, anyone know why he was banned?? I know to what is written above from GoldenR that it was for him being a troll? But coming here and talking about your pain of being cheated on is not being a troll. Another idea from Golden is that it was due to details of a polygraph? If so, why not just remove it if somehow it outed someone by giving out too many details.

I know, this was 6 years ago, but would be interesting to know the real reason he was banned, because it looks like he was in major pain and dealing with ALOT!!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

drencrom said:


> anyone know why he was banned??


He was thought to be a troll. That's my understanding.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> He was thought to be a troll. That's my understanding.


But a troll how? I read his posts. I saw a man in pain with a POS cheating wife, getting divorced, etc. 

Definition of internet troll: *Internet* Troll: An Internet Troll is a colloquial expression used to define an online user who uses Information and Communications Technology (ICT) to purposely and actively provoke, defame, anger, tease, flame, or incite other online users.

Did he do any of these?

Side note: every single one of us that has posted in the political section would be considered a troll...on both sides of the political spectrum


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

farsidejunky said:


> So I have seen you both here and at SI. You actually know this guy? Because I remember specifically reading this thread and thinking there was no way it was real. It literally reads like a "red meat for the CWI crowd" type of thread...too perfect, too neat, too clean, too much happening that seemed larger than life, too much punishment for the WW, the slow drip of each update, etc.


Maybe that script is still playing on?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> Maybe that script is still playing on?


I thought about. It could be. TAM probably knows more than we think.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

They think they do.

A lady at TAM killed our UlyssesHeart.

They cut his silver chord that linked him to *Mars. *

He died a horrible death.

He died in mid-space.

He turned blue, his tongue hanging out.

The horror...


_Sunny Mars-_


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

I think/I don't think it's a troll. That would be my interpretation, not something that can be proven.

It was good to participate in the topic.

I was relieved to learn that his wife was fine.


----------



## loblawbobblog (9 mo ago)

I just read the original post, sounds like a BS story to me. For starters, a college teacher having a relationship with a student that's publicly known would be fired.


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

I've never talked to him about his thread after I read it. And I don't plan on it.

Don't believe it's real? Idc...it doesn't bother me. 

But I think I've been around infidelity forums enough over the years (LS, SI & here) to be trusted that I'm not full of ****. 

If not...//shrug//


----------



## GoldenR (Jan 6, 2019)

loblawbobblog said:


> I just read the original post, sounds like a BS story to me. For starters, a college teacher having a relationship with a student that's publicly known would be fired.


If the student is not a student of the teacher's at the time, faculty/staff doesn't care.


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

farsidejunky said:


> "red meat for the CWI crowd" type of thread.


Pardon my ignorance, but what is a CWI crowd?


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Asterix said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a CWI crowd?


The people in the Coping with Infidelity section of this forum.


----------

